# Happy First Day of Spring!



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, it's official in spite of the snow and fog


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

HEY, I seen a robin. It was frozen, but I seen it.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

My solar house address sign is peeping through the snow and glowing at night so Yay! Spring!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> HEY, I seen a robin. It was frozen, but I seen it.


I saw one yesterday when I got home from work. I greeted it with a hello and expressed how happy I was to see it. Happy Spring to All!!!!!


----------



## Haunt2530 (Jan 29, 2013)

We better be done with the snow. The snow piles are gonna be here until June.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy 2nd day of spring, saw a few robins today, yesterday, the first day of spring had to brush snow off my car before work. it is raining now,, hope folks don't get flooded out, but they just said on the weather cast, a chance of a couple inches of snow dang it all,,,,


----------

